# Rabat - Morocco



## Artavazd (Jul 15, 2008)

Je vous remercie pour toutes les images.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Mais de rien, on le fait avec plaisir, on aime notre pays et on veut le faire découvrir a ceux qui ne le connaissent pas ou pas trop!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Does somebody know about the towers that are going to be built in rabat, I want some pictures of the project Please.I saw the construction area and I saw that the towers are going to be quite high.I think that an isurrance company will build it.


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

A view of Rabat


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

jawad5666 said:


>


I like this building... looks very nice


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Me too , it belongs to a bank I think I'm not sure


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Credit Agricole Du Maroc?


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Muttie said:


> Credit Agricole Du Maroc?


Oui c'est sur!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Hassan










Hay Riad





































Bab Lhad










Mosquée Assuna










Siège de la CDG


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Colonial buildings


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Super! Bravo Jawad!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

beautifull Rabat!!!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ Thanks Casamor , thanks to all of you


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

We have only 4 high buildings in Rabat :nuts:. Assaada building is one of them


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Flickr


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Flickr


































































































​


----------



## Enzo (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful and cool pictures!!


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

I must say really nice pics, but you sould credit them like everyone else does in this thread if you don't want them to be deleted. You posted some great pics and I don't want them gone.


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

Enzo said:


> Absolutely beautiful and cool pictures!!


Thanks 



jawad5666 said:


> I must say really nice pics, but you sould credit them like everyone else does in this thread if you don't want them to be deleted. You posted some great pics and I don't want them gone.


I forget that, but edited it


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks, now we'll get to keep the great pics


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

By me


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

By me, today 










Sorry the pic is not very good, but the weather is horrible, and it affects lights and everything.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.flickr.com by fighteramy


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

^^ I love this city, very clean and very nice.


----------



## karim aboussir (Dec 4, 2006)

I love that city too I wish casablanca was this clean imagine how nice casablanca would be if it were that clean !!


----------



## Daano (May 6, 2008)

we have a really nice capital


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

karim aboussir said:


> I love that city too I wish casablanca was this clean imagine how nice casablanca would be if it were that clean !!


Casablanca center is very clean, but other than that it's too polluted, just like every industrial city, I think it's normal for the economic and the biggest city in Morocco.


----------



## Rabat with love (Mar 7, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Daano said:


> http://farm1.static.flickr.com/119/299651401_1dd8746a07_o.jpg


I love those buildings a lot  thanks Daano for posting it, looks great :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> I love those buildings a lot  thanks Daano for posting it, looks great :cheers:


It's La Kasbah de Bouznika, it's about 50km from Rabat and Casablanca, between the 2 cities, a very nice beach station, one of the best in Morocco! ^^ :cheers:


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> It's La Kasbah de Bouznika, it's about 50km from Rabat and Casablanca, between the 2 cities, a very nice beach station, one of the best in Morocco! ^^ :cheers:


Exactly, also one of the most expensive places of the country


----------



## Tomb Raider (Mar 21, 2009)

Very very beautiful, you should add some of them on your post


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are very nice indeed


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

Rabat with love said:


> that is just politics
> we dont have any problems with iranians
> we "moroccans" are one of the peacefulest people on this planet , and yes we are very open minded , that's why , 9 millions foreigners tourists visited our beautiful country in 2008


yeah I don't think Moroccans hate anybody at all:lol:
They'd have no reason to hate Iranians, after all they're thousands of miles away


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

intensivecarebear said:


> yeah I don't think Moroccans hate anybody at all:lol:
> They'd have no reason to hate Iranians, after all they're thousands of miles away


Nicely said!  It's definitely true! :cheers: ^^


----------



## MoroccanBeauty (Jul 22, 2006)

al 3assima !


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

www.beurfm.net by abdel1


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

viva Mc Arabia :cheers:


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Rabat with love 2 said:


> viva Mc Arabia :cheers:


that sounds really good !!! 
good job rabat !! every time I see pics I starting to love rabat more and more 
it is a must visit next time we go to morocco


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

CasaMor said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## intensivecarebear (Feb 2, 2006)

:lol:wtf mcarabia??? ok I hate mcdonalds but I kinda wanna try that mcarabia!
made from 100% organic camel meat:lol:


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

edit


----------



## Rabat with love 2 (Apr 5, 2009)

imageshack.us


----------



## amine2 (Apr 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics CasaMor kay:
> 
> 
> What is that building? Museum?


institut royal de la culture amazighe


----------



## Slaoui (Jan 1, 2008)

My favorite city with Agadir !


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Source Flickr:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

amine2 said:


> institut royal de la culture amazighe


Thanks for the info @amine


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

I havent taste the McArabia yet....:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I dont know what differences has McArabia from McDonalds (except of course the name of the title) the foods should be the same :dunno:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

maybe they're using lamb meat... 



christos-greece said:


> I dont know what differences has McArabia from McDonalds (except of course the name of the title) the foods should be the same :dunno:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos @Redalinho 
That structure (below) how old it is?


Redalinho said:


> courtesy *MaiKoh*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ The wall was built in 14th century around the necropolis of Sala Colonia (around -600 BC)


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

flickr


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Saad Kadhi*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Lee Yi-ying*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Beautiful Rabat!  Love the pics, thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics from Rabat 


Redalinho said:


> *Lee Yi-ying*


Those walls, how old are they? ...and the photo with those horses is also very nice


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

^^ Yes they were built around 1195 by Yaaqub Al Mansour, they are surrounding the Hassan Tower:










wikipedia


----------



## italialover (Jul 9, 2009)

nice photos 

btw do you also have a photo thread about Casablanca? I'm very curious about that city


----------



## espanoldz (Nov 24, 2008)

beautifull and colourfull town!!!!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## Tetwani (Oct 11, 2008)

nice updates Casamor!


----------



## madao (Feb 18, 2007)

CasaMor said:


> flickr.com


Patriotisme


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ C'était peut être une fête nationale!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

flickr.com


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

Clean, green city


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

CasaMor said:


> flickr.com


:cheers::cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

from flickr.com


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

from flickr.com


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

here's some photos taking by me:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ Very nice! They must clean the streets and repaint the building after the tramway's works!


----------



## reda2casa (Sep 11, 2009)

had rabat koulha khassha tla3 chwiya f standing, raha l3assima za3ma !!!!! 
Lmohim, les travaux en cours sont prometteurs :sheers:


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Rabat, Ville Première - Earthday au Maroc *


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

How far is Ambasadeur from the center of Rabat ?


----------



## D K (May 8, 2009)

+/- 8Kms


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by l'apple-cafe


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates about Rabat, CasaMor


----------



## midelti (Oct 12, 2010)

rabat is a nice city


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by vixtorialee


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by vixtorialee


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by vixtorialee


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by vixtorialee


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

edit


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by vixtorialee


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ For once again amazing, very nice photos from Rabat, CasaMor; i like this hotel building here btw


>


----------



## Amine.INC (Apr 4, 2010)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ For once again amazing, very nice photos from Rabat, CasaMor; i like this hotel building here btw


C'est l'ancien Hyatt Regency transforme apres en Hilton avant de ceder place au Sofitel mnt.


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Rabat Hotel










Flickr


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

ledawlizrabat.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

ledawlizrabat.com


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Flickr


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Mohammed V mausoleum 



















pbase.com


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

One word I have to say 
BEAUTIFUL !


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Africa has some screts, hasn't it? Some perfect jewels...Marrocos is stunning!


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

Panoramio


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice for sure :applause:


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Some pictures by Me


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

By me


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

jawad5666 said:


> By me


beautiful is that hay riad area ??


----------



## Ωρτimuş (Mar 21, 2010)

jawad5666 said:


> By me


Thanks jawad5666 for sharing with us those beautiful photos



aaabbbccc said:


> beautiful is that hay riad area ??


This is Agdal district


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

OH OK thanks Agdal is very nice neighborhood


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Ωρτimuş;69154357 said:


> Thanks jawad5666 for sharing with us those beautiful photos


No problem 



aaabbbccc said:


> OH OK thanks Agdal is very nice neighborhood


It is indeed, I personnally think it's the best neighborhood in Rabat


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Best I heard from others it is souissi and ambasadeur , but everyone have their own taste 
Agdal has a great urban vibe and so much diversity , souissi and ambasadeur are just extremelly rich areas 
how is hay riad ? and temara beach ? I heard some very nice things about them


----------



## Medy (Oct 22, 2010)

Ωρτimuş;66215361 said:


> Flickr


c'est ou sa ?


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Je pense que c'est le sofitel a soussi ????


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> Best I heard from others it is souissi and ambasadeur , but everyone have their own taste
> Agdal has a great urban vibe and so much diversity , souissi and ambasadeur are just extremelly rich areas
> how is hay riad ? and temara beach ? I heard some very nice things about them


Well actually hay riad is pretty much like Agdal, but has more modern buildings and hosts more headquarters. Temara is a city expanding quickly and has as well as "skhirat" and "harhoura" awesome beaches, that's why most r'battis go to swim there even though they have a beach of their own.


----------



## Medy (Oct 22, 2010)

Probable de tts les façons c'est foto font parti de mon quotidien


----------



## aaabbbccc (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks Jawad Rabat is a must when we come and visit Morocco


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

aaabbbccc said:


> Thanks Jawad Rabat is a must when we come and visit Morocco


Yes definitely, if you come visit it one day I'm sure you'll fall in love :lol:



Medy said:


> Probable de tts les façons c'est foto font parti de mon quotidien


A qui le dis-tu  Je suis un habitué moi aussi.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

wonderful photos, Rabat is added to my travel list


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Rabat is beautiful! I only know southern Morocco, seems to me the North its as nice!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Good to see this thread again


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

By cityscape.citizen


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates from Rabat :cheers:


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

by CasaMor


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice updates Muttie  
Great shots Casamor but I think we've showed enough of this part of the city don't you think.


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)




----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

ssc morocco


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

2012_09_Maroc_184 by Yo-24, on Flickr


2012_09_Maroc_204 by Yo-24, on Flickr


2012_09_Maroc_200 by Yo-24, on Flickr


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Rabat_0027 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


Rabat_0031 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


Rabat_0000 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


Rabat_0069 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


Rabat_0073 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


Rabat_0075 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


Rabat_0074 by nicolaspham2000, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from Rabat :cheers:


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Thnx for your nice comments, as always Christos


----------



## Benouanass (Dec 20, 2012)

yan_95 said:


>


hade le tunnel, il n'est pas sensé fluidifié le trafic, je vois qu'il y a des embouteillages sur l'autre voie.


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source: wikipedia.com


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Source : wikipedia.com


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.babalbahr.ma/


----------



## jawad5666 (Dec 11, 2008)

Graffiti on an abandonned house in the Medina (The old part of the Rabat).










www.skyscrapercity.com posted by wall-58.


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Fb


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

I love these photos! Keep taking more, you have a very beautiful city and country!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Rabat :cheers:


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

1-









2-









3-









4-









5-









6-









7-









8-


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

More:

9-








cityscapes.ma

10-









11-








Jean Paul Viguier

12-








takuji-shimmura.fr

13-








tomas llamas

14-









15-








marocsignal.ma


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

16-









17-









18-









19-









20-









21-









22-









23-


----------



## shlouger (Nov 2, 2011)

Thx for the beautiful pics bro Kimiwind1184


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

fishermen heading home - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


Couple walking in to the sun near the beach - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


doorway in Kasbah of the Oudayas - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


brass door knocker in Kasbah of the Udayas - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


doorway in Kasbah of the Udayas - Rabat, Morocco by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Batch I













































Cityscapes.ma


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Batch II













































Cityscapes.ma


----------



## Kimiwind1184 (Feb 26, 2011)

Batch III









Dafina.net




































cityscapes.ma


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

http://iconosquare.com/p/890000795794775537_1292222662


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

http://websta.me/p/779212312809468605_236386947


----------



## icelandic_man (Jun 23, 2014)

[/url]On the Road by Jamal Benamer, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## ines Sqalli (Jan 31, 2016)

RABAT ville la plus chère du Maroc pour son immobilier ( ventes et locations)

source: _LEMATIN.MA_ ( 26 février 2016)

Casablanca représente le premier marché de l’annonce immobilière en ligne sur Avito. La métropole a récolté quelque 241.000 annonces entre 2014 et 2015. Elle pointe ainsi devant Marrakech (69.000), Tanger (52.000) et Rabat (51.000). Selon une étude d’Avito sur les habitudes de consommation des Marocains et l’état du marché de l’immobilier en ligne, il ressort que le prix du m2 à Casablanca dépasse les 16.500 dirhams pour les villas, devançant largement les villes de Rabat (12.690 DH) et Agadir (12.000 DH).

Cette dernière «constitue la surprise de ce classement : la ville recense en effet un grand nombre de biens immobiliers et profite de sa situation au bord de l’océan, et de son climat ensoleillé toute l’année, pour maintenir son rang sur le marché», précise la filiale marocaine du groupe norvégien Schibsted Media. Néanmoins, c’est Rabat qui prend la tête du classement pour le prix moyen au m2, soit 12.100 DH, contre 11.100 pour Casablanca et 9.800 pour Agadir. Avito revendique une valeur de 230 milliards de dirhams d’annonces immobilières en 2015. «Pour plus de fiabilité, Avito a volontairement écarté certaines annonces en raison du manque d’informations disponibles : surface, nombre de chambres, prix, etc. L’étude porte donc sur un total de 749.000 annonces». Côté prix à la location, Casablanca et Rabat prennent sans surprise la tête du classement des appartements les plus chers à la location avec respectivement une moyenne de 
4.900 et 4.400 DH le m2. Tandis que Marrakech sort du lot et se hisse à la troisième place avec 3.470 DH le m2.

«Le prix relativement faible de Casablanca s’explique par la très grande disparité qui existe entre les différents quartiers de la capitale économique», explique Avito. Si un appartement à Racine ou dans le Triangle d’or coûte en moyenne 11.000 dirhams à la location, le chiffre atteint à peine 1.700 DH à Errahma et 2.000 DH à Sbata. Le classement est quasiment inchangé pour les villas à louer : Casablanca arrive en tête avec 19.500 DH, devant Rabat avec 14.500 et Tanger avec 12.400 DH. 


http://lematin.ma/journal/2016/avito--casablanca-et-rabat-les-plus-cheres--a-la-location/242388.html
- See more at: http://lematin.ma/journal/2016/avit...-la-location/242388.html#sthash.CBxwuJzL.dpuf


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

http://websta.me/p/1126859246084088132_2264743383


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

http://websta.me/p/1231418022880177148_282874697


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BR1RUm5jk6i/


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://scontent-amt2-1.cdninstagra...g?ig_cache_key=MTMxNDQ1NTg5NTA4NTgwMDcyOQ==.2


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/TheTourism...3108197112859/952732921483715/?type=3&theater


----------



## Kamal80 (May 11, 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/NBimages90...6796364154472/702111623289609/?type=3&theater


----------

